# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Greetings!

## Jonathan

Hi everyone.  My name is Jonathan and I live in Los Angeles, California, USA.  I'm interested in learning about Russian culture and language.  Two weeks ago, I returned from a beautiful trip to Moscow and St. Petersburg.  It was nice to see how things have changed.  I was last in Moscow back in 1992.  I had such a great time.

----------


## kozyablo

WOW! nice to hear!!! (to read  ::  ) about your trip!
Which city do you prefer? Moscow or St.Petersburg?
I think in summer our cities have a more beautiful view)

----------


## Jonathan

Wow, choosing which city I like better is like choosing between children!  LOL.  I enjoyed the energy of Moscow.  I like how it is ever-changing, yet maintains it's identify and sense of place in the world.  My favorite time in Moscow was strolling the park at Czartizino Palace.   
St. Petersburg is quite the contrast to Moscow.  I enjoyed the architecture of this city that doesn't seem to change as much.  I found myself taking pictures of several buildings.  I am a fan of art and the Hermitage was simply fantastic.   
I am going to return to Moscow next year (to visit my GF).  Any suggestions of where I should visit.  On this last trip, I visited the Kremlin, Red Square, Czartisina Palace, Arbat Street, and Tretyakov Gallery.  I'd really like to attend the Bolshoy Ballet on my next trip.  Anything else I must do?

----------


## alexsms

The Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts (in Moscow, a good collection of paintings). The Moscow Central Museum of the Great Patriotic War is also worthwhile.

----------


## Jonathan

@Alexsms   Thanks for the suggestion!  I'll have to check that out!

----------


## kozyablo

in summer: you can try a water trip on Moscow River.. and a water trip in St.Petersburg..
like Carizino - Kolomenskoe (and there is a Palace in Kolomenskoe too).
Vorob'evy gory = Moscow viewing point and Park..
VDNKH  ::

----------


## Jonathan

These are all great suggestions!  Thanks everyone.

----------


## Jonathan

Another question:  I am in the process of obtaining a multiple entry visa.  Other than St. P and Moscow, which cities would you recommend I visit and why?

----------


## kozyablo

some times ago I had a lot of business trips around Russia..
What do you want to see?
In Russia there are cities which called "Golden Ring" (Suzdal, Vladimir, Yaroslavl, Sergiev Pasad (near Moscow and beautiful place!!!!) ALSO New Jerusalim (in Istra!!!!! My favorite place). A lot of churches, old buildings and history. 
There is Kaliningrad.  ::  but this is more Europe than real Russia. 
I like Murmansk!! North, polar night/day, and sea/ocean  ::

----------


## alexsms

You might think about visiting Pskov and Novgorod (these are not far from St.Petersburg). Besides, the St.Petersburg area (region) has a lot of smaller towns around there (it's possible to use St.Petersburg as a base to visit the surrounding places, but coming back to stay in St.Petersburg at night). The largest cities closest to Moscow are Nizhniy Novgorod and Kazan (they might be convenient to reach by train), Vladimir is between Moscow and Nizhniy Novgorod, and it has some great historic things. Cheboksary is a night by train from Moscow, it's not bad in the summer.  
One of the cities I visited last year was Krasnoyarsk with its forest sanctuary 'Stolbi' (that's a great place for outings in Siberia, this reserve is in the vicinity of the city, but Krasnoyarsk is 5 hours by air from Moscow).  
 It all depends on what you are interested in and on whether you are ready to travel long distances by air or train. You can even travel to the Russian Black Sea (Sochi, Anapa, etc.) and have a standard sun and beach holiday (which is probably not interesting, given you are from LA).

----------


## Jonathan

Thank you both for taking the time to write such wonderful suggestions.  I'm going to have fun planning my next few trips to Russia!   ::

----------

